# 2018/2019 Hunting contest



## MrFish

*2018/2019 PFF Annual Hunting Contest*

Here it is. Minor changes from last year regarding opening day in MS to last day in FL. You get 3 hours to let a deer sit after shooting. This is for bragging rights. If you're hunting anyways, then join up.

Default PFF Huntin' Rodeo rules 

(ALL LAND, PUBLIC or PRIVATE is eligible) if your team is stacked, then it is stacked. 

Here is the deal…. First and foremost you have to be HONEST! YOU CANNOT TAKE PICS WITH OTHER FOLKS DEER! Get out there and have fun! Hunt as you normally would. DO NOT kill everything in sight. This is a friendly competition to liven up the forum. If you want to hunt with your teammates fine. If you don’t want to give up your honey hole, fine. 


*Doe=5 pts
*Cowhorns=5 pts
*Bucks 10 pts (1pt extra for every pt over 6. {Example 7pt buck=11; 8pt=12, etc} )
If you enter a buck you have to send pic w tape measure displaying 10 inches or better.
(DEPREDATION PERMITS ARE PROHIBITED)

*Fall Turkey=10 pts 
*Hogs=5 pts
*Coyotes=5 pts
*Bobcats=15 pts
(Electronic calls/Decoys CANNOT be used for predators)
(Predators have to be harvested while deer hunting)

*Lost animal=-10pts

*Thrown Flag(Delay of Game, etc)=-3 pts
You will have 3 hrs to post kill pic with animal and one of three hand signals (peace, love, shock). PLEASE DO NOT CHEAT….
You have to notify us WHENEVER YOU PULL THE TRIGGER ON AN ANIMAL!!!!! 

Contest will run from legal shooting light October 1, 2018 through February 24, 2019.

DISPUTES.... IF THERE IS A DISPUTE ABOUT AN ANIMAL, YOU WILL HAVE TO PM ME. I WILL THEN PM YOU A CODE AND YOU WILL HAVE TO TAKE PICTURE WITH THAT CODE AND THE ANIMAL. 

IF CAUGHT CHEATING YOUR ENTIRE TEAM IS EJECTED FROM CONTEST. PLEASE BE HONEST! THIS IS ALL IN GOOD FUN......



GOOD LUCK.....NO CHEATING!!


----------



## MrFish

Here's the teams. 

Team 1 
coastfishing, jvalhenson, saltysweet

Team 2
tightline, Linkovich, IM4MOPAR

Team 3
doradohunter, Rubicrawler, Achim2

Team 4
captsef, Buckchaser, Backwoods11

Team 5
delta dooler, fishboy, Zgobbler5

Team 6
motoxracer8, HO5TILE1, Jaster

Team 7
deersniper270, TheBeeDeeGee, Amateur Alex

Team 8
PensacolaEd, cainpole, MrFish


----------



## Splittine

No cheating? Glad I didn’t sign up then.


----------



## doradohunter

Pig down BOYS!!!!!


----------



## doradohunter

Got it done


----------



## delta dooler

Is this where we are keeping track of kills at? (TEAM 5)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckchaser

Team 4


----------



## Linkovich

Blackwater double. Shot at 6:03 and 6:08, just got signal


----------



## Buckchaser

7 pt team 4


----------



## doradohunter

Buck down. Dont get excited he is small
TEAM 3. 6 point.


----------



## delta dooler

Shot @ 1725, recovered & 1800 (TEAM 5)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich

Buck down. Shot at 0730. 9pt team 2


----------



## Achim2

Doe down. Shot at 8:30am / recovered 8:31
Team 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

Pig down (TEAM 5)











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd

*Team 8 on the board Finally*

Team 8 On The Board - 90# Doe shot with crossbow on Rocky Branch Hunt Club. Shot at 4:45, recovered at 6:25.


----------



## saltysweet

Shot fired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltysweet

Nice 8 for team 1











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltysweet

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2

Heck yea and a Christmas tree to boot, you getting points all the way around.


----------



## delta dooler

Doe and a sow (TEAM 5)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IM4MOPAR

sorry for delay, phone died on way out. 
COYOTE, Team 2


----------



## PensacolaEd

Another nanny for Team #8. Killed on my property in Cantonment this morning at 0900. DRT. Sorry my shaks kind of covered her head. 84 poundz.


----------



## zgobbler5

Doe 
Team 5
Baldwin County, Alabama



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2

Doe
Team 3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Amateur Alex

Doe. Team 7.









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter

Doe down team 3


----------



## doradohunter

3 little pigs for team 3.


----------



## delta dooler

How bout a 185# 14” wide 4pt for TEAM 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich

Team 2 bobcat. Shot at 4:15


----------



## delta dooler

10 pt TEAM 5










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd

Buck down! Team 8.


----------



## PensacolaEd

Either a 5 or a 6. Phone not letting me post pics.


----------



## delta dooler

Big azz doe TEAM 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

PensacolaEd said:


> Buck down! Team 8.


Here ya go, Ed!


----------



## PensacolaEd

Doe down Team 8 -pics soon if I can get them to load, 92 pounds.


----------



## Achim2

Doe team #3










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter

What'd you hit her in the head with?


----------



## Linkovich

Pine goat for the freezer on the way back to the truck. Team 2


----------



## Linkovich

One more for the freezer. Now it’s time to hunt some bone. Team 2


----------



## PensacolaEd

4 year quest over! Huge Molino buck down for Team 8. Pics coming soon.


----------



## Linkovich

Team 2 7pt


----------



## PensacolaEd

*Huge Molino 9-Point for Team 8 - with Pics*

I have been after this stud for the last four years, but have never laid eyes on him. Odds finally tipped in my favor when he came in a little early tonight.9-oint, 18" Spread, 20+ Main Beams, but our scale said he only weighed 140 (not sure I trust scale now. 

In any case, this is probably the largest buck ever killed on the Rocky Branch Hunt Club, and he's headed to Chad Cooper tomorrow for a shoulder mount.


----------



## captsef

team 4 8 pt


----------



## captsef

captsef said:


> team 4 8 pt


finally broke the ice sat 8 times this week prior, saw 1 doe


----------



## Awhite08

Shot fired on a doe


----------



## Awhite08

*.*

Team 6 doe


----------



## jaster

Team 6









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Linkovich

Blackwater moo cow team 2. Not what I was after but he’ll eat just the same. Shot this morning but had not signal til tonight. 12” BTW


----------



## damnifino3

Team 4. Posting for captsef. Story to come he can't log on.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## captsef

My Samsung phone wont log on, team 4 was busy this week


----------



## captsef

captsef said:


> My Samsung phone wont log on, team 4 was busy this week


I dusk AL doe aka spike and a bob cat 100 yards crossing a food plot shot him on the trot


----------



## captsef

captsef said:


> I dusk AL doe aka spike and a bob cat 100 yards crossing a food plot shot him on the trot


couple better pics, you stomp, you blow off to the cooler you go


----------



## Linkovich

BW 6 point team 2


----------



## Buckchaser

Buck down, killed yesterday morning at 7:30 no signal to post 8 pt


----------



## captsef

a older cull 5 pt on the run the landowners told me to shoot if I saw him


----------



## captsef

captsef said:


> a older cull 5 pt on the run the landowners told me to shoot if I saw him


My son got his first deer alone, I got too excited to worry about any good pics of mine


----------



## zgobbler5

9 pt 
Baldwin County 
Team 5 













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Posting for delta









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler

lettheairout said:


> Posting for delta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks Robert! TEAM 5 , 9 pt


----------



## cainpole

Broke up 8pt









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster

Team 6 doe down!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd

Team 8 Rack buck down! Pics to follow.


----------



## delta dooler

Team 5, 6 pt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd

Well crap. We looked for about 4 hours with two different trailing dogs, and never found my buck. He got down in the swampy p as rt of my property and we lost blood and dogs lost scent. This guy dropped and flopped at the shot and I could see the exit high mid-chest. Never thought he would get back to his feet. Much less run off....


----------



## captsef

was this the "one" that you have been after for a few years now???


----------



## PensacolaEd

No, I piled him up a few weeks ago. First time I ever laid eyes on him. Had him on camera for the last 4 years and was a nice 8the first year.


----------



## Tightline

Team 2, 8pt. Sorry I forgot the sign. I've been leaving my team hanging. First time posting with my phone.


----------



## Linkovich

Bama buzzer beater. Caught him slippin with 11 minutes left in the season. Team 2 7pt


----------



## Linkovich

Team 2 FL 8 point. I’m done...


----------



## delta dooler

When are points gonna be tallied up?


----------



## MrFish

Just realized I never posted the results.

Team 1 12 points
Coastfishing
jvalhenson
saltysweet

Team 2 119 points
tightline
Linkovich
IM4MOPAR

Team 3 50 points
doradohunter
Rubicrawler
Achim2

Team 4 75 points
captsef
buckchaser
backwoods11

Team 5 95 points
delta dooler
fishboy
Zgobbler

Team 6 15 points
Motoxracer
Ho5tile1
Jaster

Team 7 5 points
deersniper270
Beedeegee
AmatuerAlex

Team 8 39 points
PensacolaEd
cainpole
MrFish



Linkovich was number one in individual points with 102 and Delta Dooler was second with 77.


----------



## IM4MOPAR

Way to go Link!!!! I know you had to have been wore out carrying me!!!
Hopefully it will be an awesome year this year!:thumbup:


----------



## delta dooler

Link is a killa fo sho! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout

Bof of yall killed a few studs 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish

Mississippi folks gonna do well this year, with all the new Florida regs.


----------



## IM4MOPAR

We doin' it again this year?!!:thumbup:


----------



## MrFish

IM4MOPAR said:


> We doin' it again this year?!!:thumbup:


Might as well.


----------

